# Mitutoyo 513-202 crystal needed



## Forty Niner (Sep 15, 2018)

I've picked up a Mitutoyo Dial Test Indicator model 513-202.  The plastic crystal had popped out of the bezel, so it is not usable as is.  The indicator seems to be in good shape otherwise.  I am looking for a place to buy either just a new plastic crystal or a new bezel with crystal.
Long Island indicators might have them, I'm not sure from the website and they have a note that they are shutdown for a month or so.  And that they will not be making shipments until sometime in November.  And they charge $15 shipping to send a part that would probably go first class mail with a single stamp.  There site also says they charge $39 to change the crystal, and I reckon that doesn't cover shipping.  

Anybody have suggestions for a source for the crystal or bezel with crystal?


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 16, 2018)

I have made my own crystals for an old Ames dial indicator and Craftsman dial calipers.  I start by mounting a piece of  1/8" acrylic to a piece of ply wood which is mounted to my faceplate.  I dish out the interior to match the original contour or to clear the pointer if  the old crystal isn't available for a pattern.  Then I polish the interior.  Finally, I  cut the o.d geometry.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 16, 2018)

I think the people who repair indicators commercially make a good percentage of the bezels they install from raw material.  There are some tutorials on the web on how to do it.
http://www.longislandindicator.com/p233.html


----------



## Holescreek (Sep 16, 2018)

Mitutoyo repairs 101- First go to the Mitutoyo/support/parts list site, click agree, then enter your model number.
https://www.mitutoyo.co.jp/eng/support/service/parts_list/index.php
"513-202" will net you an exploded diagram with the actual part numbers. You'll see the separate bezel and crystal, and in between is the combined unit part number "900657".

I've been repairing Mit's in-house for a long time and we purchase our replacement parts through Ideal Precision Instrument Service in Columbus OH.  I don't know if they'll sell to you or not but it's worth a call.  (800) 867-1433. (www.idealprec.com)

If you have both the crystal and the bezel and they've just come apart, any real watch repair shop can snap them back together with a watch crystal inserter tool, it takes all of 5 seconds.  We purchase replacement crystals a dozen at a time through Otto Frei for a couple bucks apiece. If you call and  order a plastic crystal from Otto, you're going to need the diameter of the bezel groove in millimeters.  Inserting the crystal without the proper tool is going to be a *****.

http://www.ofrei.com/page_157.html


----------



## Forty Niner (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you for the excellent reply to my post.  I have digested your tips, followed your advice, and confirmed the same Mitutoyo part number you found for the bezel/crystal combined.  That is what I would like to purchase.  Alternately I have thought of purchasing a plastic watch crystal and asking a watchmaker to install it in my bezel.  I'm a bit stuck on what size crystal.  The old crystal that popped out is not round making it hard to determine the correct size.   The bezel has a narrow groove that is also difficult to measure the ID of.     And I have found that there are different recommendations on how much larger a flat plastic crystal should be than the bezel that it fits in.  I know that after it is in it is domed, which means it is some amount larger OD than the bezel ID.
I'll try calling Precision Instruments Service.   Longisland Indicator service is partially shut down until the end of October.
Thank you




Holescreek said:


> Mitutoyo repairs 101- First go to the Mitutoyo/support/parts list site, click agree, then enter your model number.
> https://www.mitutoyo.co.jp/eng/support/service/parts_list/index.php
> "513-202" will net you an exploded diagram with the actual part numbers. You'll see the separate bezel and crystal, and in between is the combined unit part number "900657".
> 
> ...


----------



## Holescreek (Sep 17, 2018)

Forty Niner said:


> Thank you for the excellent reply to my post.  I have digested your tips, followed your advice, and confirmed the same Mitutoyo part number you found for the bezel/crystal combined.  That is what I would like to purchase.  Alternately I have thought of purchasing a plastic watch crystal and asking a watchmaker to install it in my bezel.  I'm a bit stuck on what size crystal.  The old crystal that popped out is not round making it hard to determine the correct size.   The bezel has a narrow groove that is also difficult to measure the ID of.     And I have found that there are different recommendations on how much larger a flat plastic crystal should be than the bezel that it fits in.  I know that after it is in it is domed, which means it is some amount larger OD than the bezel ID.
> I'll try calling Precision Instruments Service.   Longisland Indicator service is partially shut down until the end of October.
> Thank you



Replacing just the crystal is the cheapest method for us because we own the tool needed to insert them.  I think after you pay for a crystal and shipping, then pay a jeweler to install it you will be ahead to just order the assembly from Mitutoyo.


----------



## Forty Niner (Sep 17, 2018)

Precision Instrument Services responded that the part is unavailable and suggested that I send the indicator in to them so they could see what they could do....

I will look for a plastic crystal.  I know several watchmakers that have the tools to install it when I find it, for nominal or no charge. 

Thank you for your information that has helped me decide what to do.




Holescreek said:


> Replacing just the crystal is the cheapest method for us because we own the tool needed to insert them.  I think after you pay for a crystal and shipping, then pay a jeweler to install it you will be ahead to just order the assembly from Mitutoyo.


----------



## P. Waller (Oct 11, 2018)

I have the same indicator, the mechanism is now unstable but the crystal is unbroken, it is less then pristine since I bought it new in 1993 and work in a machine shop full time, it has served me well over the last 25 years of actual use.

I have purchased a new one.

You can have it with the original plastic box and 3 different styli for the cost of postage from NJ, this should be every bit of $6.00.










The difference between the numbers is that the 902 came with several dovetail holder attachments and other holding adapters which I am not giving away as they fit any dovetail indicator.
This is the new one.
PM me an address and I will drop it in the mail in the next week or two.


----------



## Forty Niner (Oct 12, 2018)

P. Waller
What a kind and great offer to solve my problem.  Thank you.  I have messaged you my address.   Thanks


----------

